# 1951 Joy compressor oil filter help



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a Joy 105 compressor tagged with a date of 1951. The oil filter from the engine is pictured below. any assistance with identifying the filter or how to find one would be appreciated. It appears to be a very early type of cannister filter.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That is a mason jar filter, similar to the one I have on my old Cockshutt, I believe. Check this out. Says it fits the Joy Compressor.


https://ph.parker.com/us/en/baldwin-mason-jar-spin-on-lube-filters/t303-m-baldwin


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Is this possibly the filter you are looking for? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1651285199...essor Jo 1228337-0013 Oil Filter B191 | eBay


----------

